# Spammers on my forum.



## Kaltiz (Oct 1, 2008)

I am a manager of a forum, and recently another bigger forum has being sent to attack my forum. Banning them is not enough, they just use proxies to get around this. Is there anyway i can stop these spammers, i have tried using .htaccess files to block the proxies but they don't work. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Do you have the option to add spam filtering for whatever process in handing posting on your site?


----------



## Kaltiz (Oct 1, 2008)

I could but it would not solve the problem, the managers can't handle over 100 members attacking the site. This site is being a real jerk to other sites on the same subject. One of the minor sites is already gone, and ours is next. I need a script or something to stop them accessing the page via Proxy.


----------



## LinuxHacker (Jan 1, 1970)

can't be done. attack their site back. that's how i roll.


----------



## LinuxHacker (Jan 1, 1970)

oh yeah, make them use email verification when joining the site, then turn their email addresses into spam lists hahaha.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Is the other site's owner openly encouraging their members to attack other sites like yours? If so, find out who is hosting the site and check out their terms of service. There is a possibility they may prohibit customers promoting activities like spamming or attacking others.


----------



## Kaltiz (Oct 1, 2008)

Attacking back will be hopeless, we will send like all 20 of our active members and get rushed back by 2000 .... Im not sure if it is encouraging to do this. But a mod was involved...


----------

